# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: مشکل در انجمن

## پیام حیاتی

با سلام خدمت اساتید و مدیران گرامی
امروز بنده هر بخشی رو باز می کنم با خطای تصویر مواجه میشم :

joomlaforum.ir_14800004741.png

برخی مواقع با detail کردن بخش باز می شود برخی مواقع به صفحه تشخیص ربات هدایت می شوم :

joomlaforum.ir_14800006311.png

با دو ISP چک کردم همین مشکل وجود داشت.

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
تایید میشه. ضمنا اگه توی گوگل "برنامه نویس" رو سرچ کنید پیغام This site may be hacked. میده.

----------


## [younes]

برای منم همین طور

----------


## AbbasVB

منم همین طور 
آنتی ویروس آواست این سایت رو به عنوان یک سایت فیشینگ شناخت و دسترسی رو محدود کرد

----------


## ParsMizban

فایرفاکس هم مسدود کرده

----------


## nunegandom

پیغام بفرستید برا کاربرا برا false report
https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_error/?hl=en-US

----------


## nunegandom

:/ به فنا رفت یعنی؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

این انجمن دیگه تقریبا داره نفس های آخرشو میکشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام

مشکل با گوگل در حال پیگیری است و در اسرع وقت مرتفع خواهد شد.

----------


## [younes]

> این انجمن دیگه تقریبا داره نفس های آخرشو میکشه


نه این طور نیست.....

----------


## رسول_57

> این انجمن دیگه تقریبا داره نفس های آخرشو میکشه


با سلام 

مطمئنا اینگونه نیست و هیچگاه هم نخواهد بود . 

باتشکر

----------


## TTT.KKK

سلام
میشه توضیح بدید چرا این مشکل پیش اومده؟؟؟؟
میخوام واسه اطلاعات خودم بدونم
تابحال با چنین مشکلی مواجه نشده بودم
لطفا سریع تر پیگیری کنید.....
حیفه سایتی به این خوبی اینجوری بشه
برای منم که از گوگل کروم استفاده میکنم حدود چند هفته است این پیغام رو میده..
bbbbbbb..PNG

----------


## hamedarian2009

چقدر هم با قطعیت حرف میزنید. هرچیزی یک عمری داره و این انجمن هم روزهای آخرشه الان هم که بیمار شده

----------


## parswebdesign

هنگام مراجعه به انجمن با اروری که دوستان فرمودن مواجه میشم امیدوارم زودتر مشکل برطرف بشه برای سایت خوب برنامه نویس  :لبخند:

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

> چقدر هم با قطعیت حرف میزنید. هرچیزی یک عمری داره و این انجمن هم روزهای آخرشه الان هم که بیمار شده


سلام
نمیدونم چرا اینقدر اصرار دارید که این انجمن نفس های آخر رو میکشه؟ 
به هر حال این مشکل هم حل خواهد شد و رو سیاهی میمونه به ذغال

----------


## samenta.samenta

به شخصه برای حل و فصل تمام مشکلاتم از stackoverflow استفاده میکنم 
بحث مدیر و ناظر که میشه صد نفر پیدا میشه بحث حل مشکل که میشه هیشکی نیست
انجمنی که بیش از 10 سال سابقه داره و هنوز نتونسته یه اسکریپت ساده ی انجمن اختصاصی برای خودش طراحی بکنه مطمئنا توش خالی از برنامه نویسه  :گیج:

----------

